# Check out the new ride...



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Well after months of dithering finally decided on this. It's a 320d M Sport Coupe, got it 5 months old (ex-demo) with 5000 miles and a decent saving on list. Not got too many options but i think it looks great, just needs 19's and i'm sorted! The drive on the car is fantastic, real smooth and wicked economy too, finally big shout to Kam at MCH for the finance - very professional, great deal and a nice guy too!

Hope you like and let me know what you think.....


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Really liking the coupe now - think it looks great.

Not as keen on the dash without the nav, but looks spot on.

Think I'm going to plump for a 330d coupe next year.

Nice one anyway mate. You get from Sytner?


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Nah got it from Stratstone in Chesterfield, pretty good experience the whole way hrough actually - the handover guy was especially nice, couldn't do enough for us! I know what you mean about the dash, but when ur sat in the car it doesn't look as 'bare' without the nav...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Very smart and a great interior colour.

If I was to change the alloys I personally would stick to OEM (or as close to). The 335i has a very good profile side on with the standard alloys.

If the E46 M3 is anything to go by, the 18" alloys better suited the handling of the car rather than 19". Having driven both the difference wasn't substantial although I drive to work on potholed roads which would frighten a Land Rover; and on that road surface you really could feel the benefits of the 18" alloys.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice!

If you come up with an easy way to clean the exhaust tip, please let me know. We have the same on our M-Sport touring and it's a nightmare to clean. The satin finish seems to get ingrained with carbon deposits very quickly and I've tried all sorts (not Bertie Bassett!) to get rid. I'm loathed to polish it too much as it will loose the satin finish :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

zedman

I'm off to test drive an E92 320d in 'M Sport' guise, this afternoon, and I was wondering what your 'real world' fuel consumption figures are?


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

well i've not reset the trip comp since i've had it, it came with 39.1 and in the 3ish weeks ive had it its gone up to 40.3 mpg. I think the longest journey i've done in it is 5 miles so thats all urban - not too bad I reckon! What did you make of it?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

zedman said:


> What did you make of it?


Honest opinion? I thought the demo car I drove was very comfortable, and in 'M Sport' guise it packs an aggressive looking punch with handling to match. The car had the 255M tyres on the 19" lightweight wheels and I was very impressed with the lack of road nose and how quiet it was on the Motorway. Seats took some getting used to and a lot of faffing took place to get myself comfortable, but overall the cabin felt solid and not as big as I was worrying it would be. From the outside it looks a very long car and I was thinking it would be a bit barge like, but I can honestly say it feels no bigger than a normal small coupe.

I test drove it for 3/4 hour and mixed motorway with A roads, it returned an average of 43.4mpg (I reset the avg before I left) which I thought was a bit disappointing given the quoted figures state 58.9 combined. But putting the MPG to one side it was the engine that was the biggest let down, no disrespect to yourself but it lacked any punch or fizz for my liking. In first gear there was no 'tug' across any of the rev range (which I found very disconcerting) and it was only on the motorway when cruising at about 65-75 that it showed even the slightest bit eager to pull. I think the engine is distinctly lacking for those who want that bit more power. I tried the 325d after that which I found to be a whole lot better, but to get the desired performance I think I will have to move up to the 330d which then means I am not gaining any fuel consumption over the Mini. I guess there is the option to 'SpiderBox' the 320d, but I'm not sure that would be wise to retain the warranty?

I was really disappointed, because if it wasn't for the engine I think I would have committed myself to one.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I thought the demo car I drove was very comfortable, and in 'M Sport' guise it packs an aggressive looking punch with handling to match. The car had the 255M tyres on the 19" lightweight wheels and I was very impressed with the lack of road nose and how quiet it was on the Motorway. Seats took some getting used to and a lot of faffing took place to get myself comfortable, but overall the cabin felt solid and not as big as I was worrying it would be. From the outside it looks a very long car and I was thinking it would be a bit barge like, but I can honestly say it feels no bigger than a normal small coupe.
> 
> I test drove it for 3/4 hour and mixed motorway with A roads, it returned an average of 43.4mpg (I reset the avg before I left) which I thought was a bit disappointing given the quoted figures state 58.9 combined. But putting the MPG to one side it was the engine that was the biggest let down, no disrespect to yourself but it lacked any punch or fizz for my liking. In first gear there was no 'tug' across any of the rev range (which I found very disconcerting) and it was only on the motorway when cruising at about 65-75 that it showed even the slightest bit eager to pull. I think the engine is distinctly lacking for those who want that bit more power. I tried the 325d after that which I found to be a whole lot better, but to get the desired performance I think I will have to move up to the 330d which then means I am not gaining any fuel consumption over the Mini. I guess there is the option to 'SpiderBox' the 320d, but I'm not sure that would be wise to retain the warranty?


I am not suprised at your thoughts, the 2.0d is not that powerful and the E92 is heavy.

Kev, with your mileage at 100 per day Diesel is the way to go, might be an idea to have is remapped by DMS or Alpina/Schnitzer that way you would still get good MPG but that punch you said it was lacking.

Fuel consumption is something everyone needs to try for themselves as the mftrs figures are bull***t.

The one you looked at looks good but needs the badges removed :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> might be an idea to have is remapped


I'm not against the idea, and the guys on the BMW forums reckon a spiderbox is the best option, but I'm worried about warranties, especially as BMW are VERY adapt to noticing remaps.



jbell said:


> The one you looked at looks good but needs the badges removed :wink:


Too dull/dark for my liking. It would have to be Sparkling Graphite with Saddle Brown or Coral Red interior, or if I was feeling daring then I might go for the other demo car they have currently running


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I drive a 520d and although the car is clearly a little heavier than the 320d its performance is adequate. But only adequate. There is no fizz, no drama, no fun, no power, no refinement. It does, however, average 44mpg when driven considerately, has returned 53 on a 350 mile run when I wasn't in a hurry and would normally average about 35 when driven normally i.e. banging off the rev limiter in the first three gears.

Build wise it is very good apart from the initial teething troubles, rear shocks, part of the steering and the turbo were all replaced under warranty early on by the extremely efficient local dealer. It has been rock solid ever since. Servicing was paid for upfront so I have only had to pay for tyres and the pick-up cost for routine services for the last 2 years.

If I were anticipating doing 500 miles per week and paying for it out of my own pocket I would seriously consider a lightly used 118d 3dr. In the right colour with the right wheels I can usually keep my lunch down whilst looking at it and its blend of handling/performance/economy is unequalled by any other car on the market IMHO.

The kind of miles you are talking is going to kill the residuals on anything.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> or if I was feeling daring then I might go for the other demo car they have currently running


red and white  never a good combination :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> If I were anticipating doing 500 miles per week and paying for it out of my own pocket I would seriously consider a lightly used 118d 3dr. In the right colour with the right wheels I can usually keep my lunch down whilst looking at it and its blend of handling/performance/economy is unequalled by any other car on the market IMHO.


In all honesty I don't think I could ever own/drive one. I have spent the past few days trying to like it, but the car will not only be my daily slog but also be my normal car which will have to feel special. Combine the excruciatingly pig ugly looks of the 1 series with its bland interior and I would be selling up after a couple of weeks.



ag said:


> The kind of miles you are talking is going to kill the residuals on anything.


350-400 miles a week is certainly going to hit a car residually, therefore I am going to try and get as low a milage & older used example as possible that has taken the 'hit'. Combine that with trying to slip the purchase in before the end of their sales quarter and I _should_ hopefully be able to come up with some sort of deal.

Whilst the milage will hit any car I buy, my possible choice of the Coupe is based on its desirability over say a 1 series or 4door 3 series, to retain more residual?

There are some interesting responses to my questions re tuning HERE. the spiderbox does seem a good possibility if you really can switch it over in 5 minutes?!?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Why not get something big and comfortable (and cheap) for the miles and something small and interesting for the weekends.

I know that you probably don't want to run two cars, but the money you'd lose on a three year old Mondeo (for example) would be a lot less than the money you'd lose on the Beemer.

Those sorts of cars tend to hold their value better too. A big diesel estate (with big engine) is always going to be desirable on the SH market no matter what mileage it has.

I think you'd lose more on a coupe than you would on a 320d Touring for example.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Why not get something big and comfortable (and cheap) for the miles and something small and interesting for the weekends.


Unfortunately we have nowhere to store a third car. My girlfriend has to park her car in a shitty gravel 'free-for-all' NHS car park each day so there is no way she could have anything remotely 'nice' and it stay that way, so she uses her beat up old Micra each day.

Also the cost of running 2 cars and insuring 2 cars is not practical for me.

To be honest the more I think about it the less unclear it becomes as to what my good options are.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Also the cost of running 2 cars and insuring 2 cars is not practical for me.
> 
> To be honest the more I think about it the less unclear it becomes as to what my good options are.


I always amazes me when people say this. OK so it costs more to insure a car, but probably less than you'd lose by buying a nice car and putting mega miles on it.

And it should cost anymore to run as you'd only be driving one at a time.

Parking is obviously the biggest issue.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I always amazes me when people say this. OK so it costs more to insure a car, but probably less than you'd lose by buying a nice car and putting mega miles on it. .


Insurance on its own yes, but with two cars I will have 2 sets of depreciation, 2 sets of insurance, 2 sets of tax, 2 sets of servicing, 2 sets of wear & tear etc etc

It all adds up and IMO more than outweighs depreciation of one car on its own that has been bought used to minimise depreciation?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> zedman said:
> 
> 
> > What did you make of it?
> ...


On my second 330d now having racked up over 150K miles on that engine. Economy on 330cd worse than previos 330d estate, but at never less than 36mpg brim to brim with mixed and mainly hard driving, I'd be really surprised in the Mini could get close to that economy.

Not that that is everything - the loping 3.0 torque makes for effortless mile munching and can still bring a smile from time to time, when torque counts.

The only 2.0 4 pot would i would want, would be the twin turbo, but that is at the top of it's state of tune.

You have to do the bigger mileages to get the economy and tbh 43mph on a demo aint bad.

325d is identical to 330d except ecu map and smaller inlet valves, otherwise it still tunes to 270hp.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I'd be really surprised in the Mini could get close to that economy.


When I drove to the interview the mini averaged 37 on the motorway (cruising at 80) between bristol and chippenham, and that dropped to a 32/33 average when I hit the A roads and it became a bit more spirited.

Do you have any advice Gary about what I should possibly do? I even found myself looking at new shape C Class Cd220 sports last night! They can be had for a smidgen over Â£22k!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I even found myself looking at new shape C Class Cd220 sports last night! They can be had for a smidgen over Â£22k!


My parents have a C220 CDi AG Estate, they went out to buy a 3 series or A4 but the Merc was good value in comparison especially in AG Spec, happliy returns 45+MPG on the M'way and always over 30 round town.

The new C Class is a very good looking car IMO.

Kev have you not thought of a new TT TDi?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> The new C Class is a very good looking car IMO.


In sport guise I have to say it looks very aggressive, and it really stands out. My only concern is the build quality. I'm going to go over my local MB dealer today to see if they have go any floating around which I can have a look at. Residually they do get hard from new, but they are quite firm once they hit 9-12 months old it would appear.



jbell said:


> Kev have you not thought of a new TT TDi?


I have (and still am), but the lack of standard kit makes a decent spec car with xenons etc go to well over Â£30k which is too much IMO, also I am not going to buy new becasue I don't want to get stung on the depreciation especially with the miles I'm going to put on it.

My aim is to get a lightly used low milage example of something that has a decent spec.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > The new C Class is a very good looking car IMO.
> ...


I think the bulid quality is up to par on the new Mercs, if you want that sort of car then how about these:

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/533504.htm
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/482417.htm


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Had an interesting call from the BMW dealer today!!!

Apparently the 320D I had dismissed as being gutless has recently been identified to having a fault with the turbo and down on power. He went on to say that my comments were fully justified and asked if I wanted to book myself back in to drive the fixed car.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Had an interesting call from the BMW dealer today!!!
> 
> Apparently the 320D I had dismissed as being gutless has recently been identified to having a fault with the turbo and down on power. He went on to say that my comments were fully justified and asked if I wanted to book myself back in to drive the fixed car.


good call and honesty from them, but I ask, why wasn't it noticed and allowed to be used to test drive customers in?

unlike the BMW reputation that they have


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Had an interesting call from the BMW dealer today!!!
> 
> Apparently the 320D I had dismissed as being gutless has recently been identified to having a fault with the turbo and down on power. He went on to say that my comments were fully justified and asked if I wanted to book myself back in to drive the fixed car.


Did you ask him if faults with the 320d were common? It`s rather poor that the BMW dealer and salesman didn`t realise the car was a duffer isn`t it?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> why wasn't it noticed and allowed to be used to test drive customers in?


It's been like it from day one apparantly, yet it had 4k on the clock when I drove it! I'm tempted to go back one weekend and see what the difference is like.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> It's been like it from day one apparantly, yet it had 4k on the clock when I drove it! I'm tempted to go back one weekend and see what the difference is like.


Even more disturbing really!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > It's been like it from day one apparantly, yet it had 4k on the clock when I drove it! I'm tempted to go back one weekend and see what the difference is like.
> ...


Incredible isn't it. The car is used by one of the salesman daily, so I'm not sure I believe their story. To be honest though it could be true because there was no 'kick' at all.

:?


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

i drove a 320 saloon about 12 to 18 months ago, and was similarly underwhelmed by it ... i felt it was gutless, and much preferred my 2.0TDI Golf, which went like stink. I believe however, and I could be wrong, that at the time the saloon 320 actually had less bhp than the coupe 320 ... so i'd be interested to try a coupe and see what it's like (although i believe the coupe and saloon are similarly powered now).

part of me wonders if a 2 litre diesel is just a bit small for a car that size though?

considering chopping back into a diesel next year, and the current favourite is a new A4 2.0 ... but again, i just feel it'll lack the edge of the Golf due to the extra size - so i'm waiting to see if they release the 170bhp engine.

would be interesting to hear how you get on if you give the 320 coupe another go ... as personally i've always thought a i'd need a 325 or 330 to satisfy me as well.

c.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

chrisabdn said:


> would be interesting to hear how you get on if you give the 320 coupe another go ... as personally i've always thought a i'd need a 325 or 330 to satisfy me as well.


I think I'm defo going to give it another go, but not THAT car again. I'll insist on driving a used one or something. My thoughts about the 325/330 are the same as yours. Going from the 320 to the 325 was notibly different, but not as much as the difference when going from the 325 to 330 was!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I always amazes me when people say this. OK so it costs more to insure a car, but probably less than you'd lose by buying a nice car and putting mega miles on it. .
> ...


Well I'm obviously not going to convince you otherwise, but if you're only using one car at a time, the servicing and wear and tear items will last longer. You could get a reduced mileage policy on the car you're going to be driving the least and, as you've already probably weathered the worst of the depreciation on the Mini, it's probably going to hold its value better than something with mega miles.

But of course, it's your money to waste.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> But of course, it's your money to waste.


Read my last post HERE... :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

have driven an auto e46 330cd and pushed it with kickdown etc. 
as a driver, it lacked the kick, but looking at the speedo, it got to speed effortlessly.

prior to driving have been a passenger a few times, and suprised at how quick it was looking at the speedo, as smooth and in m guise, the handling was good too.

if i had the money, would love a spec'd e92 now. 
followed a 325cd e92 in my remapped TT, although keeping my distance etc. i was pushing on, but was not gaining any distance through 2nd, 3rd and 4th upto a ton (and slowed down)

but as above, for mpg i don't think real mpg from a 330d would pull me away at the moment. my bro in law in his does 45mpg ish i think bristol to cheltenham on a daily basis. while on my recent trip to guildford from bristol and good average national speed limit, i got 41mpg in the TT.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Kell said:


> ...Well I'm obviously not going to convince you otherwise, but if you're only using one car at a time, the servicing and wear and tear items will last longer. You could get a reduced mileage policy on the car you're going to be driving the least...


This is very true actually, and what I'm basing my calculations on. I insured my Micra and SLK with Admiral multicar and they gave me 5 years NCB on the Micra (I have 8 years on the SLK) even though it was a new policy, on the basis that I can only drive one car at a time (both cars just in my name only).


----------

